# Anyone tried DHEA?



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Just wondering. 
It sounds like an excellent supplement for anxiety and depression....


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

DHEA? That's a type of androgen right, like testosterone? Would it not have unwanted effects like masculinization? I know DHT, another type of androgen, is responsible for male pattern baldness (affects females too, I think) as well as acne.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Actually, testosterone is responsible for female baldness not DHT. I read this on wikepedia.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

mmm


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

Poeme said:


> Just wondering.
> It sounds like an excellent supplement for anxiety and depression....


Hello. I tired it for awhile. I noticed a boost in mood but I also became more aggressive. I think it may of cause a couple of break out on my skin as well. I worry of the long term side effects from taking Dhea.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

m,mm


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i seriously doubt DHEA can give you andorgenic side effects at the recommended levels. i cant believe this stuff is still sold as a muscle builder :lol


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

nubly said:


> i seriously doubt DHEA can give you andorgenic side effects at the recommended levels. i cant believe this stuff is still sold as a muscle builder :lol


Hello. When I used to heavy weight lift I took dhea. It helped a great deal. I noticed I had more energy and I could swear I put on muscle much quicker. I think it works but could be wrong. Then again I took more than the bottle recommended. :banana


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I tried DHEA for a while and I don't think I noticed a difference. Generally, its not wise to medle with hormones or their precursor since no one can predict what will happen.

DHT is dihydrotestosterone. This is responsible for male pattern baldness and also benign prostatic hyperplasia (large prostate). It's a metabolite of testosterone. Testosterone is THE male sex hormone. It's what makes boy, boys. So I don't think you want to mess with this. If you do, do it under the supervison of a Doctor so he/she can monitor changes in your hormone levels. That's the safe way to do it anyways.

Instead of that, try Rhodiola Rosea for depression and magnesium citrate for anxiety. Do a search in the forum.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

mcnabj said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > i seriously doubt DHEA can give you andorgenic side effects at the recommended levels. i cant believe this stuff is still sold as a muscle builder :lol
> ...


More testosterone is not good. It accelerates several problems including male baldness and certain cancers. This is why I don't do any heavy weightlifting type exercise, just aerobic, light stuff.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beggiatoa said:


> I tried DHEA for a while and I don't think I noticed a difference. Generally, its not wise to medle with hormones or their precursor since no one can predict what will happen.
> 
> Instead of that, try Rhodiola Rosea for depression and magnesium citrate for anxiety. Do a search in the forum.


is it safe taking rhodiola rosea with prescription drugs?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Beggiatoa said:
> 
> 
> > I tried DHEA for a while and I don't think I noticed a difference. Generally, its not wise to medle with hormones or their precursor since no one can predict what will happen.
> ...


What kind of prescription drugs? I haven't read reports of contraindications to any meds...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beggiatoa said:


> MavenMI6Agent009 said:
> 
> 
> > Beggiatoa said:
> ...


I meant prescription drugs suchas: cymbalta, clonazaepam, Geodon, psych meds,etc/?


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

I am trying it for 3 days now...strange thing it gives you a sense of fearlessness I don't know why ? Could be the increase of testosterone?
But its not with out side effects...will see


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

dhea for me causes a short temper.


----------

